# Annoying plumbing leak...



## Hack (Feb 19, 2008)

So I'm in the home stretch on my bath remodel.  I've got everything in except the vanity top, sinks and fixtures.  The toilet is in and working, the tub/shower is in and working.

I've got an annoying leak that I can't seem to get to stop.  It's on the tub shut off valve (hot side).  The issue is that I would like the handle to point toward the wall to the left, but it's just a bit less than I need to make it tight...The inlet side of the valve is 1/2" NPT and that's where it leaks.  The outlet side is Compression, and hasn't been a problem.

I should note that I would have been fine had I ordered the 1/2" comp to 1/2" comp valve...and now I'm paying the price...

Are there any "tricks" I can use to make it tighten sooner???


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the leak.
You want my opinion...get the right part. 
It's to nice a job to rig up the mickey stuff now.

Turn off the water and do some more waitin...it only makes it that much better the second time around. 

Sorry ,,you asked for our opinion.


----------



## Hack (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, I did ask for opinions...and appreciate all input.

Hindsight is 20/20, right?  In retrospect, I should have asked the plumber what he would have preferred for that fitting and follow his lead, but when I ordered the stuff, I didn't know I had a choice.  I made the decision while on the phone, when I should have called them back after doing more research.

I would swap it out for the compression fitting, but that would require replacement of the nipple coming out of the floor with 1/2" copper pipe.  To get that in, I'd either have to tear out some of the floor, or come from below and tear out some of the ceiling...

It's such a tiny weep.  I turned the water back off and we'll see if it just needs some time to seal itself...


----------



## travelover (Feb 20, 2008)

Teflon tape?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Jeff:
Try giving the valve another 1/4 turn, it may be all you need.
Another thought is, if its on the left side it must be the cold water and could be condensing the warm moist air in the enclosed space. Insulating the pipes would prevent condensation.


----------



## Hack (Feb 20, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hey Jeff:
> Try giving the valve another 1/4 turn, it may be all you need.
> Another thought is, if its on the left side it must be the cold water and could be condensing the warm moist air in the enclosed space. Insulating the pipes would prevent condensation.



My dad taught me plumbing 101 as follows:

- **** flows downhill
- Hot water on the left
- Don't bite your fingernails... 

Kidding aside, I'm hoping I don't have to give it another quarter turn because I would like both valves to point in the same direction.  But, if I have to, I have to.

I have tried teflon tape alone, pipe sealer alone, and although I don't think you're supposed to...I tried teflon tape AND pipe sealer


----------



## guyod (Feb 20, 2008)

I would go crazy on the teflon tape wrap it around like a dozen times. 

Or get a female thread to a sweat  connection adapter with a short copper pipe. Cut the outlet pipe to fit the compression valve.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Jeff:
I'm so embarassed at getting it backward. There were some other things that go along with that.
It don't run uphill.
Hot on left, cold on right.
Payday's Friday.
The boss is an S O B.
I must stop answering questions while watching Hannity and Colmes.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 21, 2008)

Shut it off, remove the handle, and put it back on pointing the way you want it to. 

I'm missing something, aren't I.


----------



## Hack (Feb 22, 2008)

ToolGuy said:


> Shut it off, remove the handle, and put it back on pointing the way you want it to.
> 
> I'm missing something, aren't I.



Yeah, but that's O.K.  This is worthless without a picture anyway...

Here's a picture of the "rough" fit before I cut some of the tubes to length.

The inlet side of the supply valve is NPT, the outlet side is compression.

I would LIKE the cross handles on the supply lines to point toward the wall, but the "hot" side is not tight enough when pointed in that direction, and I sincerely doubt that I can get another FULL turn on the darn thing.

I'm going to try one last time tonight.  I'm going to tighten them BOTH 1/2 turn more so they point toward the tub.  It's not ideal, but it will have to do.


----------



## travelover (Feb 22, 2008)

Hack, can you run a die over the threads on the male portion to allow you that extra turn you need?


----------



## Hack (Feb 22, 2008)

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about  

I'd have never thought of that...Thanks!


----------



## guyod (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow fancy I didnt realize they were exposed shut offs. good luck


----------



## Hack (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I got it.  I cleaned everything up real good, and got an extra 1/2 turn on the valve.  No more leaks  

Finished the rest of the bathroom, too


----------

